# Building an enclosure help? --DUW--



## method (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey all, well if what i have planned tomorrow all works out i may be having to build a new enclosure for a pair of almost adult imbricatas (fingers crossed ), was just wondering what people think of my 'very rough' plans. went through google and this site scouring for ideas and ive come up with something like this.

























Sorry for the size and amount of piccies  think i spent to much time building the enclosure in 3d >> lol

Anyways the plan is too have this enclosure in 3 main parts as you can see, 2 enclosures one on top off each other. And they both sit of the ground on a large draw about half the height of one of the enclosures. Rough measurements for this btw are 1200x50x60 (length,depth,height) . Reason being for the 3 parts is i live in a very small townhouse lol and ill need them in 3 parts to get up the damn stairs >>.

I decided to not go for a typical glass door, simply because i am noob and really don't have the time to be buggering around with that lol so I decided to make a simple door frame on hinges, with a piece of plexiglass drilled onto this. The doors will swing down and will be good enough for me lol.

A few questions i have are are installing the light fittings, ive decided to put a small channel between the two enclosures for wiring etc, im just wondering though how exactly does a allready wired light fitting fit into place?? :? I figure you drill a hole lol but how the heck does it sit there without falling, anyone who can explain this to the noob would be great 

Is it very hard to cut plexiglass? Or should i just get the required size cut somewhere.

Ok umm... having a mind blank here lol had a few more questions but cant remember them right now, too much time modeling the enclosure lol >> will update questions tomorrow if i can remember them 

Anyways any suggestions to anything or comments would be greatly appreciated as this will be the first one I build and have no experience in enclosures 

And ps, i kno the picture plans are way off, ill build the bottom part high enough so that the door (which is only roughly 60mm high btw wont hit the ground.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 11, 2007)

First of all, you're best off getting the plexiglass cut for you. Secondly, it's really easy to dress up a door like that. Either use a router to let the plexiglass sit in the frame, or use some finishing plastic or wood to go around the edges and make it look neat. You could use polycarbonate (also known as bullet proof glass) which is another alternative, kind of like acrylic but better  but make sure you get the uv resistant kind which will last longer.

I'm not sure about the light fitting though..Can they be siliconed in? :?

-Penny

PS. what 3d program do you use?


----------



## method (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool  cheers, ill look into the polycarbonate sounds good, ill try my best to make a nice finish if i can and if i have the time and money haha. this enclosure and these snakes are gonna send me spiraling into debt  lol o well 

The 3d program i use is Maya, im currently studying 3d animation at SAE. that took about an hour and a half-2hrs, and that model is really really rough and basic at that lol. Wouldn't really recommend it as learn by yourself program, is definatley very daunting at first  If i can get onto my old computer ill try and post up some more of my project work, why not


----------



## Vixen (Oct 11, 2007)

Baha sexy time for them next year!!


----------



## method (Oct 11, 2007)

Sexy time indeed  fingers crossed hehe


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 11, 2007)

hehe that's cool, i use Maya too  I studied 3d animation a few years ago at tafe  my computer died when i went overseas on holiday and i lost my entire folio!!!:evil::evil::evil: so make sure you back up regularly!!!!! :lol: I didn't bother rebuilding all the stuff i had made over the last 3 years, which is why I'm not working in the industry now. i might one day... 

I still use it when i get around to it though. here's an enclosure i prepared earlier


----------



## JungleRob (Oct 11, 2007)

Great idea, and good to see it in 3D too.

Just be careful using Plexiglass/Polycarbonate sheeting as some cleaning products can make them go milky and it scratches really easily. (just something to think about).


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 11, 2007)

i didn't know cleaning products could make it go milky :shock: acrylic doesn't scratch as easily but it doesn't last long from UV exposure, only about 5 years or so. I suppose glass or toughened glass would just be the best option, but make sure you build the door first and then buy the glass to size, cause ya can't cut toughened glass, we tried :lol:


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 11, 2007)

look forward to seeing the completed enclosures


----------



## method (Oct 11, 2007)

That would have to suck penny lol, losing one file from a crash is bad enough let alone your entire portfolio. i would have went mad lol. Nice model too hehe, looks good 

I heard that the scratching can be a bit of a problem with plexi, but I dont mind that bad, they seem to recommend washing it with just a wet cloth, hopefully it wont scuff it up to bad, and if it does. Can always be replaced in the future easily 


I might relist my questions to lol, looking back at my post i think its enough to put of anyone from reading it 

- How do I go about installing a pre-wired light fitting like the ones from URS. I'm not sure how this works, i figure you drill a hole of some kind but i don't quite get how the fitting sits in there without falling. how do you secure it??

- When painting this I will use water based paints, is this ok to use for the snakes? Mainly in the inside i wouldn't mind putting a coat or 2 of white water based paint on the plywood. This wont harm the animals at all will it?

- Anyone know what a rough price (all the builders out there lol) on how much say all these pieces of wood be to get cut at a cabinet maker. I really want to not mess around and get nice clean cuts because i really don't have very long to build this enclosure anymore lol  What would most likely be needed to cut is..
- 4x or 6 sheets 1200mm x 500mm
- 4x pieces (sides) 500mm x 600mm
- 2x (backs) 1200mm x 600mm
(this is just roughly the 2 enclosures minus the bottom draw and wooden pine supports

- Also im not to sure on the thickness plywood to use, any recommendations?

- Any recommendations on what watt globe to use on this size enclosure. And i was thinking possibly using a ceramic?


----------



## method (Oct 11, 2007)

ba-ump


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok lets see  well i still don't know about the light fitting, haven't used em before, we usually get the flanged ones that you can drill into place.

As far as the wood goes, if you have an electric saw, just cut it yourself. But if you don't, or can't be bothered then maybe ask the place you are buying the ply from if they could cut it for you to the sizes you want. They will probably charge you for the whole sheets, so you should work out how it will all fit into 1200x2400 sheets, as that's usually the size ply sheets come in. 15mm or 17mm 
is a good sturdy thickness.

Non-toxic and water-based paints are all you should use with animals. You should probably go over it with a clear coat as well, like estapol i think it is? Anyway a non toxic clear coat over the paint should seal it all up nicely 

BTW your details say "soon to be qld" whereabouts are you going? (just outta curiosity )


----------



## method (Oct 13, 2007)

Cheers penny  well i went and bought all the pieces of wood and had them cut, tools, paint etc lol. Gonna get my cousin around tomorrow to start the sucker  I decided to leave out the bottom draw cause moneys too tight atm  im in so much debt right now from these snakes and enclosure ><. hopefully it all works out ok though lol.

Missed a piece though i only got 2 pieces of ply cut for the sides of the enclosures when i needed 4 >> will have to do a morning run tomorrow me thinks. Still havnt got the plexi but ive sussed out some, just not to sure where to get it cut yet lol 

Ill be moving to Boyne Island (near Gladstone) next year around march next year sometime  movin over to be with my girl aka Vixenbabe hehe

And bump for any help on fitting a light fixture and making it hold!


----------

